# First try at Kitless---Kinda



## Brooks803 (May 3, 2010)

Trying to take that next step in my pen turning game. I don't know if you could call this truely kitless bc I used ancient parts from pens I used in highschool. I don't have the means to make my own nibs and internal parts, but I think I had to think outside the box to make this pen work. It takes a parker refill and I used an extender from a sierra click kit but had to shorten it a little to make it all fit nicely. It's a double closed end with a snap cap and hidden clip. I chose the design of the pen to flow with the boxy nib section. I had to use every single 1/8" of the blank to have enough room for everything (All thats missing is from the kerf of my bandsaw blade). The blank is a Sodalite trustone that I MM to 12000, Buffed with Tripoli and White Diamond, and polished with PlastX. I really enjoyed the challenges of making this pen. I also have to give a big thank you to Hans for doing his hidden clip demo this past Sat. I used alot of what he taught to make this clip work. Thanks for looking and any comments/critiques/questions welcomed and appreciated!:biggrin:


----------



## jbostian (May 3, 2010)

That is a great looking pen, you did a great job.

Jamie


----------



## ldb2000 (May 3, 2010)

Great pen !!!
Since no one wanted to put a definition to the word "Kitless" you can call it whatever you like , By my definition it is a Kitless pen since no kit was harmed in the making of that pen . You just used a "Donor" pen for parts .


----------



## Brooks803 (May 3, 2010)

That is true Butch. Maybe I should retitle it FrankenKit instead. :tongue:


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 3, 2010)

Nice job. The pen parts are interesting too. Since thay didnt come from a kit and arent recognizable to most here, I think it makes it very unique.


----------



## Jim15 (May 3, 2010)

Great job, the pen looks very nice.


----------



## thewishman (May 3, 2010)

That is one *sweet* pen! Nice work!


----------



## hewunch (May 3, 2010)

Well, the student overtakes the teacher. I bow humbly in your presence. Great work!


----------



## David Keller (May 3, 2010)

That's cool.  I love the color.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 3, 2010)

hewunch said:


> Well, the student overtakes the teacher. I bow humbly in your presence. Great work!


 
I'm not quite to that step on the ladder Hans. I have alot to learn and even more to experience. One day I'll get there though. Besides...I wanted to get my homework that Pat set for us done (for those who don't know what I'm talking about, at the Carolina Penturners meeting Hans demoed Hidden Clips so our president Pat Harris challenged each of us to go home and make a pen with a hidden clip so this is mine I just stepped it up a bit...) so I can now make all the pens I need for the wedding. Now the next one I try I'll have a much clearer picture of how to do it better and cleaner looking. Thank you again Hans...you really have taught me pretty much everything I know.


----------



## CaptG (May 3, 2010)

Great looking pen.  That is a nice "resurrection: of the old pens.


----------



## hewunch (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, if we can just get you segmenting you will be unstoppable.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 3, 2010)

hewunch said:


> Yeah, if we can just get you segmenting you will be unstoppable.


 
Next purchases for the shop are a table saw and collet chuck :wink:  I have pages of segmenting layouts that I can't wait to try.


----------



## hewunch (May 3, 2010)

You can do a bunch of segmenting on a band saw. it is where I do most of mine


----------



## ldb2000 (May 3, 2010)

hewunch said:


> You can do a bunch of segmenting on a band saw. it is where I do most of mine


 
I agree . Table saws scare the life out of me . A good Bandsaw can do anything that a tablesaw can do but more safely .


----------



## RAdams (May 3, 2010)

That is a really cool pen! I am very interested in how the cap works. If i am not mistaken, the little ledge on the front of the nib section is one half of the setup, the other half is in the lid yes? What is it made of? The section in the lid that is... Thanks for posting this! It opens alot of ideas for me!


----------



## cnirenberg (May 4, 2010)

Brooks803 said:


> Trying to take that next step in my pen turning game. I don't know if you could call this truely kitless bc I used ancient parts from pens I used in highschool. I don't have the means to make my own nibs and internal parts, but I think I had to think outside the box to make this pen work.



That's what makes it. I have all these parts in a box (compulsive pack rat), sometimes you have to just pitch 'em and start over or use what ya got.  Great pen!


----------



## Brooks803 (May 4, 2010)

RAdams said:


> That is a really cool pen! I am very interested in how the cap works. If i am not mistaken, the little ledge on the front of the nib section is one half of the setup, the other half is in the lid yes? What is it made of? The section in the lid that is... Thanks for posting this! It opens alot of ideas for me!


 
Thats right Ron. That little ledge snaps into a plastic insert in the cap. that insert has a slight taper and that ledge will push past the tapered part securing it in place. I'd take a pic but I epoxied it in place already.


----------



## jeff (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks great on the front page. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMR (Sep 1, 2010)

I think you did  a really good job.  I am not yet ready to try kitless myself.  Fabulous job all the way around on that one.


----------



## areaman (Sep 1, 2010)

looks like you paid attention to the hidden clip class. looks very good. I havent tried the hidden clip yet but want to soon.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 1, 2010)

WOOHOO Front Page Baby!!! Thanks Jeff! I kept this one to go in my personal collection. It's kinda funny, I recently took it off my display and started using it as my latest personal pen. Perfect timing huh? This was my first try and kitless, double closed end, and hidden clip. Thanks again Hans!  You can also see this pen on Richards site (www.randbcrafts.com). It's the example pen for the sodalite trustone.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 1, 2010)

Another "thanks", always the bridesmaid, never the bride. Oh well  

Better never than late J! :biggrin:


----------



## Penl8the (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats, Jonathon.


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great looking pen and congrats on the front page!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree Jeff looks great on the Front page! well done,
also the Sodalite Trustone is a real WOW!


----------



## mrburls (Sep 2, 2010)

Great looking pen. Well done and well deserved front page work. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome  to the Front Page Club----looks perfect there.


----------



## Toni (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous pen, Looks great on the front page!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Now only if it would stay there for a long long time.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 2, 2010)

It's a pretty cool pen and congrat's on your front page photo!


----------



## brookswife803 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations Jonathon!


----------

